# Best Classical music for the moods of the day



## Lucashio (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello, 

I am working in a very fine restaurant and I would love to put up a set list of classical music that fits for the different moods and tempos of the day. mainly Morning, Daytime, Afternoon and Evening/night. Consider the principle of the Indian ragas, how there is a specific raga for each mood of the day as well as each mood of each season, this is the principle I would love to use with western classical music. Feedback is highly cherished and keep in mind I am looking mostly for pieces from the greatest ones (bach,chopin,mozart,beethoven..etc) but feel free to go beyond that limit. it would also be nice if you know a composer who is good at bringing out the feeling of nature in subtle or epic form, thank you for you attention and good luck, I wish you delights in the task :tiphat:


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Morning- Haydn Sunrise Quartet Op. 76 No. 4, Beethoven's Symphony No. 6 Op. 68 (Movements 1&2), Brahms Violin Sonata No. 1 Op. 78 (Movements 1&2), Chopin Ballade No. 2 Op. 38 & Impromptu No. 2 Op. 36, Franck Violin Sonata in A (1st Movement

Daytime- Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22 K. 482, Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue or an American in Paris, Glazunov Symphony No. 7 Op. 77(1st Movement), Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 3 Op. 44 No. 1, Beethoven String Quartet No. 12 Op. 127, Brahms Piano Quartet No. 2 Op. 26

Nighttime- Bartok Music for strings percussion & celesta, Shostakovich Symphony No. 7 Op. 60 (2cd movement), Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht Op. 4, Walton Symphony No. 2, Mozart Piano Concerto No. 20 K. 466, Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 1 Op. 19, Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition 

I'd say this is a decent start..


----------



## Lucashio (Mar 11, 2016)

*Thanks meister*

Thanks a lot Meister, a decent start might be all what is needed at times, for anybody out there who finds this thread and would delight in this little "task" I am still happy for more suggestions in relation to music mods of the day :tiphat:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Tricky because much of the music from the greatest ones tends to command attention more than you might want in a restaurant, where food and social discourse generally dominate.

For the evening, I would be thinking in terms of Beethoven's septet and Mozart's wind serenades (maybe Dvorak's two serenades as well). Schubert's octet is gorgeous, but harder to move into the background.

Late night - Chopin's nocturnes.

For lunch, maybe Mendelssohn's string serenades.

For morning - Haydn's piano trios possibly. Or his string quartets. Vivaldi violin concertos could also work.

And then of course there's always Telemann's Tafelmusik.

Edit - For me, Mozart has the remarkable ability to serve as background music when that is what I need, and yet immediately engage me when I look up from what I am doing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I rather like peace and quit in a good restaurant and no distraction from "mu-sac "


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I rather like peace and quit in a good restaurant and no distraction from "mu-sac "


So this thread is obviously not for you why waste time posting a worthless reply?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fugue Meister said:


> So this thread is obviously not for you why waste time posting a worthless reply?


To represent my own views, as people are allowed on this public forum


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Pugg said:


> To represent my own views, as people are allowed on this public forum


Life is so short why waste time with trivial remarks without substance to a thread asking for some _serious_ and _helpful_ replies?

Sure there are people who enjoy silence while they eat but they have prerogative to eat in a place that doesn't play music. This particular person has a mind to play some cultured music for the patrons of his particular restaurant and has simply asked for some suggestions from his fellow forum members, so why discourage?


----------

